# Need a good 1kVA UPS [Urgent]



## aniket.cain (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi,

I currently have an Intex Black Armour 725 UPS which I had purchased before building my current system -
i5 4670k + Asrock Z87 Extreme4 + Asus R9 280X (full details in sig). This Intex UPS is rated at 725VA, but it is Intex, so...

It gets overloaded when I am playing some heavy games. I am thinking of getting a 1kVA or higher UPS from APC.

Which of the two models should be preferred:
APC BR1100CI-IN - 5.7k
APC BR1000G-IN - 8k

Are the extra features of BR1000G worth the lesser power? Or maybe another model you would like to suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

seems like you don't know.VA rating of UPS is not the same as power rating in watts.usually power rating is ~60% of VA rating so 725VA means ~435watts which is definitely not enough for a stressed overclocked i5 4670k+R9 280X.there is no better model than APC in ~1kva ups range & the only advantage of BR1000G is its software capability to allow unattended shutdown,mute the beep tone etc which in my opinion is only worth if you really need them for certain scenarios.


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> seems like you don't know.VA rating of UPS is not the same as power rating in watts.usually power rating is ~60% of VA rating so 725VA means ~435watts which is definitely not enough for a stressed overclocked i5 4670k+R9 280X.there is no better model than APC in ~1kva ups range & the only advantage of BR1000G is its software capability to allow unattended shutdown,mute the beep tone etc which in my opinion is only worth if you really need them for certain scenarios.



The difference would mean longer backup on the 1.1kVA model. That was what I was asking.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> The difference would mean longer backup on the 1.1kVA model. That was what I was asking.



running on battery (with pseudo sine output and active pfc psu) for larger time is not good. use it just to save your work and then shut down. else get an inverter.


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks both of you! I will get the BR1000G model if I find it locally.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 8, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Thanks both of you! I will get the BR1000G model if I find it locally.



spend a lil bet extra and get a pure sinewave ups/inverter(1kva/800W or 800va/640W) with a lead-acid/tubular battery... apc ups is not worth it, it has low efficiency and high price and low backup..


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 8, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> spend a lil bet extra and get a pure sinewave ups/inverter(1kva/800W or 800va/640W) with a lead-acid/tubular battery... apc ups is not worth it, it has low efficiency and high price and low backup..



Already purchased the 1kVA model for Rs. 7250.


----------

